# aps 787c concern



## bzavecz3478 (Nov 14, 2014)

finally got around to installing prestige model aps787c into a 2005 chrysler
town and country. so far i've made the following connections:

18 pin connector
output black/whit to vehicle horn
output white for parking light at hdlt. switch
input gray/black hood pin switch
input green/orange tach. signal at ign. coil (-)
input brown/black shutdown at brake light switch
output white/black at siren
input black chassis ground

six pin connector
red + battery
red/white + battery
(both are connected at battery for constant 12 volt

the problem i am having is when i connect the 18 pin and six pin connectors into the module and reconnect the neg. battery terminal
both horn and siren go off. am i missing something or is there a module
concern? any help or recommendations would be greatly appreciated. 
thanks for your help


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

That is normal, are you able to disarm the alarm when you connect the battery?


----------



## bzavecz3478 (Nov 14, 2014)

i have not tried to disarm alarm with remote ( i assume that is what your'e referring to)
but each time i reconnect the neg. battery cable, it goes off. i also had the three pin
door lock connector wired in with the two relays as recommended and found that when
the 18 pin connector is plugged in and trying to connect this three pin connector the
horn goes off and the alarm is also heard but weaker than when the six pin connector is plugged in. so i disabled the door lock actuator and just plugged in the
18 pin connector and the six pin connector and reconnecting negative batt. is when 
this occurs.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

generally when I install alarms when making the connection the alarm will go off and I just unarm/unlock the vehicle to turn this feature off. I kept a sock in my shop when working with alarms and would stuff it in the siren to minimize the noise when testing. 

Also, here is a link to your door lock system for reference: 2005 Town and Country


----------



## bzavecz3478 (Nov 14, 2014)

first of all, thanks for responding so quickly. secondly, most of my career has been in the automotive field. i can't tell you how many car batteries i have replaced and how many times the alarm went off when the battery was connected. i'm ashamed to say
it did not dawn on me that installing a remote/alarm system and then connecting the 
battery will do the same thing. previous alarm installations i have done did not have
this affect. however, should i have any more dumb questions, i hope you don't mind
if i knock on your door again. thanks again


----------

